# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Member of the week Sign-Up

## Amy

If you would like to participate in the Member of the Week game, Please post on this thread!!  The more people we have, the more fun it will be  :Big Grin: 


Monday - Member of the Week (MOTW) introduces themselves, tells about  themselves (whatever they're comfortable with about their personal lives  (spouse, kids, job, etc), what frogs they have, what frogs they hope to  acquire, etc)

Tuesday - Question thread, someone opens a thread with questions for the MOTW that anyone in the forum can ask them stuff

Wednesday - Picture thread, could be anything they want to post pics of,  themselves, their frogs and vivs, other pets, car, whatever they want

Thursday -  Testimonial thread, other members of the forum tell us what they love about the MOTW

Friday - Next MOTW is announced!

----------


## MeTree

I'm in! I will link this thread to the original one, so we can get all those guys on board...

----------


## artes

I'm in!

----------


## Katieasaur

Let's do this!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Don

You can add me to the list as long as we don't discuss why I have so many coats and my need for excessive amounts of coffee.

----------


## clownonfire

Amy, can we nominate a member of the week? We could have a poll at the end of the week with the ones nominated... 

But as you are definitely the MC of this one, I'll leave it in your very capable hands...

If I would have to nominate anyone though, I would nominate either you or ViperJr. For similar reasons: being very present, partaking on discussions, making leaps in order for this board to be lively, and both of you are learning a great deal.

That's it.

Eric

----------


## mdtalley22

I'm in!

----------


## Amy

> Amy, can we nominate a member of the week? We could have a poll at the end of the week with the ones nominated... 
> 
> But as you are definitely the MC of this one, I'll leave it in your very capable hands...
> 
> If I would have to nominate anyone though, I would nominate either you or ViperJr. For similar reasons: being very present, partaking on discussions, making leaps in order for this board to be lively, and both of you are learning a great deal.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> Eric


Thank you so much Eric, that's very kind of you.

We could do a poll type thing, I just don't want to put anyone on the list that doesn't want to be a part of it.  So maybe once we've acquired a group to start with, we can start the poll for that group and add/remove to it each week as more people join the group or had their turn to share?  Maybe on Wednesday or Thursday I will start a poll going off of who has joined in on this thread and we can vote off that.  I think I will do poll closing by Friday evening so I can start a second poll in event of a tie.

----------


## artes

Don, I have the same problem.  I own an unbelievable amount of coats considering I live in the South.  I've also been drinking coffee since I was 6 months old - literally.

----------


## Martin

> Amy, can we nominate a member of the week? We could have a poll at the end of the week with the ones nominated... 
> 
> But as you are definitely the MC of this one, I'll leave it in your very capable hands...
> 
> If I would have to nominate anyone though, I would nominate either you or ViperJr. For similar reasons: being very present, partaking on discussions, making leaps in order for this board to be lively, and both of you are learning a great deal.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> Eric


You are way to kind Eric. It's my pleasure being here.

I did not plan to sign up, but Eric just flatters me into anything. However, I really like the poll-idea.

----------


## Baelari

Ehhh... why not.

----------


## MeTree

I think the poll idea is a great idea. That way members wont be guessing abstract motives for why a member chose another member LOL. It may make it appear "more official". I really like the idea of this game!  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce

I'm in!

----------


## Amy

> I think the poll idea is a great idea. That way members wont be guessing abstract motives for why a member chose another member LOL. It may make it appear "more official". I really like the idea of this game!


Yay  :Big Grin:   I'm happy to see some excitement about it, it really is a fun game!!  It's nice when you focus on someone specific because you learn so much.  Thanks everyone for signing up and supporting this!!

----------


## Jared

ok i suppose i could join :Big Grin:

----------


## Amy

Bumpity  :Big Grin:  I will start a poll tomorrow to see who are first MOTW will be!!!

----------


## Joey

Oh i'll get involved to seeing as i think it's a good idea  :Smile:

----------


## Amy

Giving this one last bump before I start the poll this afternoon!!  Thanks for all your interest everyone!

----------


## Whistly

Can I still join? I was going to yesterday but my internet froze.

----------


## Amy

> Can I still join? I was going to yesterday but my internet froze.


I will add you in for next week!!

----------


## artes

Is the poll up yet, and I'm just blind?

----------


## Whistly

> I will add you in for next week!!


Awesome thanks LilyPad.

----------


## Amy

Just bumping this sign up thread!  That way if anyone missed this or is new, they can sign up  :Big Grin:

----------


## nicodimus22

> Just bumping this sign up thread!  That way if anyone missed this or is new, they can sign up


*shows up a month late*

Hey, I heard there was a party?  :Cool:

----------


## Amy

I will sign you up for the next poll  :Smile:   Thanks for joining!

----------


## Brit

Hey since I'm back in town why don't I give this a try, I'd love to participate!  :Smile:

----------


## Martin

I'm back from my almost 4 week abscense due to vacation, so feel free to vote for me again. Will start to be active again and make a topic on the vacation, to get some votes  :Wink:

----------


## Amy

Bumpin this up for any new additions

----------


## BG

Amy for some reason i missed it btw i will tell you guys how many coats i have so there count me in.

----------


## Amy

Awesome BG!!  I will include you in the poll next week!!!

----------


## Heather

I'd like to join in also, if its not too late. Sounds fun  :Smile: .

----------


## Kay

Sounds like fun, I'm in.  :Smile:

----------


## Amy

I will add you in for next week Heather and Kay!!

----------


## Heather

Great! Thank you!

----------


## Autumn

I'm in too, if i can be lol  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Amy

Everyone can be in  :Smile:  Next poll goes up Wednesday, I will make sure you are included!

----------


## Autumn

Ok thanks  :Smile: !

----------

